# Video - Grumman Panther launch



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

Well we have had the Ironworks' prop cats now you can see the lovely deep blue scheme of the new first generation jets.... the Panther... great name for an historic warbird which cut its teeth in Korea...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

That's a good clip! I haven't seen too many videos of 50's jets launching from carriers.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

I will put up a couple of clips of the Crusader later.... how to do it and how to ge it wrong... not quite 50s but carrier stuff anyway.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

It's all good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Well we have had the Ironworks' prop cats now you can see the lovely deep blue scheme of the new first generation jets.... the Panther... great name for an historic warbird which cut its teeth in Korea...



Hey, I think part of that was from the movie "The Bridges at Toko Ri." Love the Panther!


----------

